#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-14
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mhall119> morning reya
<reya276> mhall119, hey.
<reya276> Did you see that tweet Dan posted about Python Slices, that thing is pretty cool...needs some more looking in to.
<mhall119> I saw it, I thought he was just talking about list slices
<itnet7> Morning, Everyone.
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> no release parties planned for orlando,tampa,miami??????
<dantalizing> *sigh*
<mhall119> not *yet*
<dantalizing> oh good
<reya276> mhall119, how can I tell what version of apache I'm running using CLI?
<mhall119> reya276: apache2 -v
<reya276> thanks
<mhall119> np
<MichelleQ> itnet7: you-de-lee-hoo, you around?
<mhall119> sweet, statik might attend the summit jam, wonder if he means remote or in person
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-15
<maxolasersquad_h> Any python peeps around?
<DammitJim> man, I know I ask all the time, but is there a new tool in linux where one can make 1920x1080 slide shows with music?
<Chloric> late evening guys, is anyone available to talk?
<Chloric> I know its super late
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm around
<Chloric> Hey, who do you think i can talk to from the community leaders?
<Chloric> i sent Jono Bacon an Email
<maxolasersquad_h> What is it regarding?
<maxolasersquad_h> I don't think that there's any issue with contacting Jono directly, but he probably has a lot to sort through before he gets your e-mail.
<Chloric> I am attending the International Youth Festival in Beijing, China sponsored by the United Nations for the Youth Summit and my project is Open Source software
<Chloric> oh, I am an International Relations major
<Chloric> Im in the Model United Nations Organization and all that
<maxolasersquad_h> cool
<Chloric> I'm goint to China as a student ambassador
<Chloric> and for my project, I think i need about 100 Ubuntu pressed CD's
<Chloric> I kinda want the officially pressed ones to hand out at the World Youth Summit
<maxolasersquad_h> Probably the best you can do is submit a request and see what happens.  Of course, flat out spending the dough to get them would gauruntee it.  I'm not sure who else in the community you could talk to to make it happne.
<Chloric> yeah... The trip is paid for (6,000 for 4 weeks), but the ticket isnt... 2,000... so i cant afford buying 100 cd's ><
<Chloric> well, thanks man
<Chloric> im heading out
<Chloric> z's to catch
<reya276> Morning everyone
<mhall119> statik: were you going to attend the summit jam in person, or remote?
<zoopster> mhall119: today makes you official in Canonical - land?
<zoopster> itnet7: does your geocache group want to help with the next balloon recovery on 19 April likely late in the evening since the launch is close to 8p
<zoopster> munz:  you too? ^^
<munz> yea bro, quite possibly
<zoopster> munz: ok...I'll keep you updated and hopefully we can be a little more south this time around depending on winds
<zoopster> munz: and actually find it the first time this time around!
<munz> lol, sounds cood :)
<munz> *cool
<zoopster> k
<DammitJim> zoopster is alive?
<DammitJim> can I ask a stupid question?
<zoopster> yes dammit jim
<DammitJim> why do you guys like ubuntu so much?
<DammitJim> is it because it's a click and pull OS?
<zoopster> oh geez
<zoopster> let me count the  reasons
<zoopster> 1) it's simple and it just works
<DammitJim> top 3
<zoopster> 2) cutting edge support for the latest hardware
<zoopster> 3) apt
<DammitJim> ok, I buy that... the fact that you don't have to fiddle with things to get something to work
<DammitJim> and always up to date on hardware drivers
<DammitJim> got it
<zoopster> yep
<zoopster>  and  the binary video drivers are already built and never need to be rebuilt
<munz> 4)dont have to spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<DammitJim> I guess the fact that you guys are in here and deal with "problems" is not the common user
<zoopster> also seems that ubuntu is continuously updated where fedora/opensuse is not...they just go release to release
<maxolasersquad> Alright guys, I'm going under.  If I'm not back in five minutes... just wait longer.
<zoopster> I could be wrong there as I jumped ship on rpm based distros 4 years ago and don't follow them any longer
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: sounds serious
<maxolasersquad> zoopster: Complicated release commencing.
<zoopster> hah
<DammitJim> lol
<zoopster> nice!
<maxolasersquad> This is just the dry run into beta though.  And I just did a full export.
<maxolasersquad> Stilled scared though. ;)
<mhall119> zoopster: I was official yesterday
<zoopster> mhall119: just not completely up on the internal comm channels yet?
<mhall119> I'm in IRC
<mhall119> on mumble right now
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know why ~/.gvfs would be empty if I have a number of remote locations mounted via Nautilus?
<dantalizing> thx for the css reya276 
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing>  all
<reya276> np
<statik> mhall119: if i attend the jam it will be in person, my schedule is changing rapidly at the moment
<mhall119> statik: okay, cool
<mhall119> if you can make it in person, maybe we should move it to orlando
<dantalizing> +1
<chaynie> morning all/
<dantalizing> morning chaynie 
<chaynie> anyone discussed a central fla natty release party?
<mhall119> chaynie: I brought it up last meeting, but no specific plans yet
<chaynie> mhall119: What's the targeted release date? I'd like to help plan something if I can.
<munz> 4/28
<mhall119> ^^
<maxolasersquad> I'm looking at a PDF, that is a screenshot someone printed out, scanned in, and then turned into a PDF.  Win!
<munz> lol
<chaynie> mhall119: perhaps something around 4/30 then? 
<munz> chaynie, what general area u thinking?
<chaynie> munz: central fla. Probably Orlando area, but I could be convinced to do something around tampa too.
<itnet7> zoopster: not sure, I will ask them, I'm pretty sure that they would be thrilled to help anytime needed
<munz> orlando prob better for me, im in daytona, would like to attend, tampa on a weeknight would be hard
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: you mean they didn't put the printout on a table and take a picture of it? fail
<mhall119> chaynie: just tell me when to be there ;)
<zoopster> itnet7: if you can ask that would be great...I'll need some commitments so we can plan accordingly
<maxolasersquad> I totally want to print out the e-mail, write my response on it, scan that in and e-mail it to them.
<itnet7> zoopster: I will ask them this Sunday, as there is a get together and the one's I could count on will be there
<itnet7> Unless you need it sooner
<itnet7> be back after lunch...as usual this place is stir crazy :-)
<munz> maxolasersquad, YES! you should
<chaynie> mhall119: do you have a venue/city preference?
<mhall119> chaynie: somewhere in the middle half of the state
<zoopster> itnet7: nope...that works great! At a high level, we'll just need someone in the approximate area at a specific time (likely 8:30-9:30p) and we won't know the true area until closer to the launch date as it depends on wind
<chaynie> mhall119: I missed your wit. ;)
<mhall119> chaynie: I think orlando is the most central
<mhall119> chaynie: ;)
<chaynie> mhall119, munz: if Orlando works for everyone, let's shoot for orlando.
<chaynie> pak33m, cjohnston: Interested in a orlando release party?
<munz> yea, i like orlando
<mhall119> chaynie: if you can find a child-friendly venue and plan it morning or afternoon, it'll probably make it easier for us parents to attend
<chaynie> mhall119: I was going to plan family friendly.
<chaynie> and afternoon is probably a good idea anyways.
<mhall119> don't forget to put it in LD
<munz> afternoon would be better than morning for me too :)
<dantalizing> why do yall gotta go weeknights? boo
<chaynie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/811/detail/
<munz> dantalizing, next month
<reya276> dantalizing, were you able to fix it?
<munz> its a sat
<mhall119> chaynie: any ideas on a venue?
<mhall119> dantalizing: Apr. 30 is a saturday
<ghuru> ping itnet7
<dantalizing> munz: mhall119 ah i saw 28th ... didnt see chaynie say 30th .... sorry i'm in and out
<dantalizing> yay 30th
<dantalizing> reya276: havent had a chance to apply it yet
<reya276> ok
<chaynie> mhall119: I was thinking a starbucks or cup of soul.
<chaynie> but cup of soul doesn't work for more than 5+ people.
<chaynie> so starbucks might be a better option.
<mhall119> starbucks isn't exactly kid-friendly though
<mhall119> is there a good place in orlando for a geeknic?
<MichelleQ> I'm sure we can find one
<MichelleQ> Could have one at Wekiwa
<cjohnston> chaynie: depends on day
<MichelleQ> could have a camp-in at Wekiwa, too, if anyone wants to.
<cjohnston> what about internet
<MichelleQ> nada, as far as I can tell.  Finding an outdoor space with wifi might be interesting.
<cjohnston> i dont think theres gonna be
<cjohnston> some bounce house places have wifi
<mhall119> it's supposed to be a party
<cjohnston> given, not condusive to us
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Talks - presentations given about Ubuntu and the new release. In many cases key figures or contributors are invited to speak at release parties.
<cjohnston> Demos - the release party could be used as a means to invite non-Ubuntu users to come and see a demo of how Ubuntu works.
<MichelleQ> are we takling release party?  or geeknic?
<MichelleQ> we could *gasp* always go with the world's largest mcd's.
<dantalizing> we did 3 or 4 at the panera near wintergarden
<dantalizing> they have a big room in the back
<dantalizing> wifi
<dantalizing> pak33m: would be able to explain the exact location better
<MichelleQ> kid friendly-ish, I suppose.
<jck77> anyone here from Miami ?
<cjohnston> NO
<dantalizing> lies
<cjohnston> (mcd's)
<cjohnston> not to you jck77.. sorry
<dantalizing> several in/near mia
<MichelleQ> jck77: yeah, several members are from the area
<dantalizing> reya276: is there-ish
<dantalizing> zbrown: left there for the great evil
<jck77> ohh cool
<MichelleQ> cjohnston: bounce house place would be expensive.
<cjohnston> I know
<reya276> ok
<reya276> can I see it
<dantalizing> reya276: i was responding to jck77 
<dantalizing> saying that you're in miami
<dantalizing> ish
<jck77> just wondering if anyone from Miami is organizing an event or meeting 
<reya276> oh ok
<DammitJim> do you guys know how to configure a wep network on the command line?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Using iwconfig
<maxolasersquad> Though I haven't done it in years.
<maxolasersquad> By configure, I assume you mean, connect to.
<maxolasersquad> iwlist is handy too
<DammitJim> yeah, I cannot for my life connect to 2 different wep networks
<reya276> IE9 is out and is the best modern browser, I swear does MS pay these idiots to right this stuff http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/reviews/2011/03/the-most-modern-browser-there-is-internet-explorer-9-reviewed.ars
<reya276> *write
<maxolasersquad> The best modern browser ... for me to poop on.
<maxolasersquad> It says "most modern browser" which may technically be correct since it is probably the only web browser released today.
<maxolasersquad> It's good to see Microsoft is playing catch-up.  They will sit at just below par the rest of the browsers, and then be ancient technology in just a few months as Firefox and Chrome continue to rapidly inovate, and then in a couple years MS will release a browser that almost catches up again.
<crashsystems> I just want to know if it's developer tools section has a way to set the browser to ie 7/8 modes, like ie8 has an ie7 mode
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: Do you want it to?
<crashsystems> Yes. Its great for testing exploits that only fire in certain versions without actually having all those versions installed.
<maxolasersquad> Now us web developers just have to wait about three years for IE7 and IE8 to stop being used by the population so that in three years from now we can start being able to code features that Chrome, Fx and every other browser has had for a couple of years now.
<crashsystems> also, its hidden in the developer tools section, meaning average users are never going to actually use it
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: I just see that as a way to let web developers be lazy and continue having their crap code running on the web, forcing browsers to support old stuff.
<crashsystems> I agree, insane amounts of backwards compatibility in IE is bad for the web, but for security testing, it is quite useful.
<maxolasersquad> Though I can see how it is helpful for tech people doing stuff like you do.
<dantalizing>  i retweeted earlier:  adrianinsf I heard the new #IE9 can download Firefox even faster than the last one.
<crashsystems> lol
<crashsystems> it will be fun to see what kind of new security holes IE9 opens up.
<ghuru> IE9 is a joke
<maxolasersquad> Well, we never truly get to know all of the issues in MS products since it is built and maintained in a closed environment.
<ghuru> although I read the other day some guy was making it work under wine
<maxolasersquad> Yep, IEs4Linux posted about their work to get it to run.
<crashsystems> as a side note... http://www.whispersys.com/whispercore.html
<reya276> maxolasersquad, I agree with you 100% one web dev to another, MS shits on us big time dude as we can't implement what we want. But what I have done is force everyone whom wants to use our app use FF or chrome
<maxolasersquad> It took some big brass round ones to allow us to not support IE6.
<reya276> I don't have time to be adding patches and fixes, if they can't use FF or chrome, or Opera and even Safari then C-YAH
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, one guy has spent over a week now trying to get around a rendering issue in IE7 that is broking one of our widgets.
<reya276> I told my boss from Day one I code to standards if IE does not support it, that is not my problem
<maxolasersquad> s/broking/borking
<maxolasersquad> Our customers are primarily government employees, so many of them are not even allowed to have a browser other than IE on their PCs.
<reya276> the funny thing about it, is that he supports on me on this. He went on a sales demo for this one company called AveMed and they were still running IE6 and he told them flat out our software wont run on that
<maxolasersquad> reya276: That's awesome.
<reya276> the only IE version we support is 8 which is the only version to date which supports some CSS standards, so he told them that the best solution was for them to use FF. Then 2 weeks later an email went out to all the customers telling them that IE6/7 is not supported due to non-css compliant
<maxolasersquad> You could always provide an optional Chrome-Frame for IE users.
<maxolasersquad> http://code.google.com/chrome/chromeframe/
<reya276> nope, I don't care if it is not W3C standards compliant we wont support it, because we code to standards
<crashsystems> yo dawg, I heard you liked browsers, so I gave you a browser in your browser...
<reya276> or at least try to
<reya276> because if a web-kit engine or presto engine renders the pages according to W3C standards then the code will work across the board end of story
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Which is what crhome-frame will buy you.
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: ++
<reya276> oh that is great, but if they don't know about it I wont tell them. Now what I would tell them instead is to switch to Chrome
<crashsystems> I've been using FF4 at home and work, and Firefox on my phone, and love it.
<reya276> if you built your app based on a tech that is non-standards compliant then you deserve to be fired that is how I see it. Anyone of my guys here come to me selling me some .NET garbage and I'll send them on a weeks vacation so they can think about if they really want to work here
<reya276> here we don't support MS tech and that is the reason why we are phasing them out completely
<maxolasersquad> Note to self, do not piss of reya276.
<maxolasersquad> ;)
<reya276> lol
<reya276> MS SQL server gone, Active Directory Gone, Windows Server 2003 Gone. All that is left is to get rid of the damn Winjunk desktops
<reya276> Adobe products other than Coldfusion are not used here and the only reason why CF is being used is 1 because is Java based and 2 because it has a GPL version of the Language
<crashsystems> aw come on, no ASP.NET?
<reya276> Hell no
<reya276> never
<crashsystems> :D good choice
<crashsystems> however, when used properly, MAC enabled encrypted viewstates are a good CSRF protection
<reya276> PHP, Java, CF PERL RUBY(not IronRuby) and Python not a problem anything that is non MS tech.
<crashsystems> bah, I've seen lots of terrible CF sites
<reya276> oh yeah because they don't use the language properly and don't treat it as a OO programming
<reya276> with CF you have to separate the code from design and most CF programmers have no idea how to do that
<reya276> our app is XML/CSS/HTML front end and CF/MYSQL backend
<reya276> also you have to know how to configure the CF server if not the site will run like doo doo
<reya276> so our app can be modify entirely on the front end and it will function normally because all of the functionality has been written independant of the design code
<reya276> so CF spits out XML, Jquery/Spry handles the output and done
<crashsystems> <sarcasm>I like sites that let me log in over GET requests. It lets me use my browsing history as a password manager!</sarcasm>
<reya276> awesome http://people.mozilla.com/~prouget/ie9/ie9_vs_fx4.html
<reya276> seems like IE9 is missing lots 
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> reya276 ^^^
<reya276> hey
<dantalizing> just read your rant about your guys trying to sell you .net garbage
<ejv> ars hails ie9 is best in class according to the headline that is ;)
<dantalizing> i love when ars "reviews" something
<dantalizing> its usually something like this:
<dantalizing> hey let me tell you about x.... its just like y, which does a,b,c... its worse that z, which does d,e,f... but f on y really works well too.  And g on x works the same as z, except here are the technical details of how z implemented it
<dantalizing> i'm always like ... why the f* am i reading ars again??????
<ejv> i enjoy it
<ejv> but its not my only source for news, i like to mix it up
<ejv> slashdot, ars, techreport, anandtech, phoronix, kerneltrap, so on and so forth
<ejv> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/reviews/2011/03/the-most-modern-browser-there-is-internet-explorer-9-reviewed.ars
<ejv> The company doesn't want to ever have to remove or fundamentally modify a feature that it has implemented due to changes in specifications. As such, it has taken a policy of only implementing those specifications that are unlikely to undergo any further changes. As a result, Internet Explorer 9 will compare unfavorably on sites like HTML5 Test, but Microsoft views this as far preferable to making developers have to alter their real-world applications just 
<ejv> yea the content is rather questionable
<ejv> im not sure i'd call this the most modern browser if it can't pass half the HTML5 tests, but i do understand the perspective of conservatism with approach to standards
<ejv> especially if HTML5 is still evolving, which it is
<ejv> but i say bravo to making a damned effort this time around to actually *THINK* about web standards
<ejv> obligatory: http://goo.gl/5nxYQ
<dantalizing> ejv, the cynical person might say its not an effort to think about standards, so much as an effort slow down the web as a platform ..... lets face it, the biggest pain point in web dev is IE .... 
<ejv> as a web developer i whole heartedly agree
<ejv> check out that tiny link
<ejv> good stuff ;)
<ejv> i still think an <!--[if IE 9 ]> will be in order sadly...
<reya276> dantalizing, yeap it is so true, that is why I'm going to stop reading their reviews for some odd reason they can't remain unbiased towards one side or the other
<reya276> is either Apple or MS
<ejv> you didn't even read it reya276 
<reya276> And when it comes to Google/Android their is always an issue
<reya276> yes I did
<reya276> all 2 pages
<ejv> if you did, then you're ignoring the fact that the author highlights its weaknesses and addresses MS' spec' adherence (or lack thereof)
<reya276> IE is the worst thing that could have happen to the WEB
<reya276> regardless of the version
<ejv> i think they remained remarkably neutral.
<reya276> we could have been were we are now back in 2000
<reya276> or 2001
<reya276> yet it took 9 years for this pieces of doo doo company to finally say OK fine lets stick to standards(not really)
<reya276> come on
<ejv> as much as web devs hate it, we have to embrace these new developments, we should be happy about this press release, the alternative is no development, which is unacceptable.
<dantalizing> i dont believe that
<ejv> i'd rather hear a company is working towards a goal, than not at all...
<reya276> dude you have zero clue as to what your talking about I've been doing this for the last 15 years
<reya276> trust me MS is not needed
<ejv> reya276 personal attacks won't win you respect here lol
<dantalizing> ejv: sure but they're goal is their own best interest only ... which is fine if thats what they want to do ... but its really not helping when they could be doing so much 
<reya276> if you have read my previous rant you would know. Personal attacks, get a load of this guy over here. you kidding right
<ejv> i believe we're on the same team here, although im in the camp that is happy to see software being updated, versus not at all.
<reya276> huh?
<reya276> no one said otherwise
<reya276> dude I think you miss understand too much just like my so called personal attacks
<ejv> it's rude to imply someone doesn't know what they are talking about; and you imply that you are more experienced than I, which.... how could you possibly know that?
<ejv> agreed? thought so. lol
<reya276> yeah ok, lol
<reya276> so tell me this what do you use to built sites?
<ejv> just to drive the point home, im not trying to rain on your parade. you do however come off a bit cynical with your anti-microsoft views. we're in the real world where we have to play with IE whether we like to or not. i'm happy to see this update. :)
<reya276> does your company support IE56
<reya276> no we don't not in my world
<reya276> which like I said any guy on my team whom even thinks of giving me some BS on how and why we need MS tech gets a week vacation to think about it
<dantalizing> ejv: i think the issue is people like ars trumpeting ie9 as the "most modern" browser, when really its a point release
<dantalizing> better is better
<dantalizing> but lets (ars) not get all mushy and attempt to reframe the argument
<ejv> at UF the web apps, plugins, etc. I build have to be viewable universally, but I don't use MS tech no.
<ejv> dantalizing: i agree, firefox has been ahead of the game in most next-gen features for quite some time, as that link shows. :)
<dantalizing> ejv: you know they're working on some mobile apps?
<dantalizing> you're not in that group are you?
<ejv> i may be tasked with doing something mobile eventually, but nope, not involved in that right now
<pak33m> dantalizing: i hear you say my name
<pak33m> you too chaynie ;)
<chaynie> pak33m: Release party in Orlando!
<pak33m> chaynie: yeah, count me in
<chaynie> pak33m: add yourself to the event in the loco directory.
<pak33m> chaynie: ok, i will
<chaynie> pak33m: Also, good to hear from you again! :)
<pak33m> and that particuliar panera is off 535 in lake buena vista
<pak33m> chaynie: you too :)
<pak33m> i will try to make more noise soon
<mhall119> chaynie: I don't know where it'll be yet!
<reya276> Here this is the form anyone of us can fill out when we want to complaint about something or someone http://i.imgur.com/fR03f.jpg
<reya276> this way is official
<reya276> and we can keep a record, of how rude I have been or whom I have pissed off or whom pissed me off
<reya276> again here is that form http://i.imgur.com/fR03f.jpg
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-16
<maxolasersquad> Oh nose, I'm using Windows and SVN!
<mhall119> :(
<chaynie> mhall119: Is Panera sufficiently kid friendly?
<DammitJim> yes... especially the one in WP
<chaynie> DammitJim: We were thinking the one off Lake Buena Vista.
<mhall119> chaynie: yeah
<chaynie> mhall119: Let's shoot for that then.
<chaynie> pak33m: Do you have the number for the Panera in LBV?
<pak33m> chaynie: not on me but i can find out and add to the loco dir page, if you like
<chaynie> pak33m: That's ok.
<chaynie> I'll can get it myself, I just wanted to see if you had it handy.
<chaynie> So everyone is ok for Apr.30th from 1pm to 5pm, or do you think that's too long?
<chaynie> Maybe 1 to 4?
<pak33m> chaynie: thats good for me as i will be kidless that weekend
<chaynie> pak33m, mhall119: 8600 Vineland Avenue  Orlando, FL 32821 (407) 842-130 .... For Your Refernce. 
<chaynie> errr reference.
<chaynie> (407) 842-1300
<chaynie> copy paste fail.
<pak33m> chaynie: did you call to hold the room there. methinks they require that
<chaynie> pak33m: About to go do that now.
<pak33m> chaynie is all over it
<pak33m> chaynie: thats not the panera with the glass room that dantalizing liked so much
<chaynie> pak33m: That's the one we had the other release party at.
<chaynie> Anyways, I just called them and we're set.
<pak33m> yeah that was fun cos we were exposed to the entire place
<mhall119> chaynie: did you update the event in LD?
<chaynie> mhall119: That's next on my list.
<MichelleQ> chaynie: I've got the address - what's the location?
<chaynie> MichelleQ: It's a Panera Bread, if that's what you're asking.
<MichelleQ> never mind, finished reading the scrollback
 * MichelleQ adds to calendar.
<chaynie> mhall119: Location Updated in Loco Directory.
<chaynie> mhall119, cjohnston: Also, loco-directory is quite slick. Keep up the good work!
<mhall119> thanks chaynie 
<ayan> about?
<ayan> sorry.  wrong window.
<Nalyd_Relwof|CB> I have a dual boot system that will not boot Ubuntu 10.10, but still boots windows.  It is unable to mount /dev, /sys, and /proc at start.
<Nalyd_Relwof|CB> How would I fix that?
<chaynie> Nalyd_Relwof|CB: Which OS did you install last, Windows or Ubuntu?
<Nalyd_Relwof|CB> Ubuntu
<mhall119> how much space did you give the Ubuntu install?
<mhall119> did you use a partition or WUBI?
<Nalyd_Relwof|CB> 100GB, using the partition method.
<mhall119> what version of Ubuntu?
<mhall119> and how much of that 100GB is free?
<Nalyd_Relwof|CB> Ubuntu 10.10, 97.27GB Home, 1.86 /, 8.95 Swap.
<Nalyd_Relwof|CB> I don't know how much of the home or / partitions are used.
<zoopster> interesting...1.5+g might be a bit too small, huh
<zoopster> I'm using 4g myself
<mhall119> yeah, 1.5 seems small for root partition
<jck77> hello 
<maxolasersquad> Some good advice: http://unarmed.shlomifish.org/909.html
<maxolasersquad> ... on dealing with trolls.
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7_: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-17
<mhall119> itnet7_: double ping
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: this is going to be your first UDS as an employee, right?
 * crashsystems <3 Linode
<ShawnR> for creating a raid via mdadm, by uuid, do i just put the uuid where i'd normally put /dev/sda1 or do i need to tell it somehow that i'm using a uuid?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119 yep
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119 any concerns?
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: nope, just wondering if you used their travel provider last time
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119 yeah all uds' ive been and sprint i went i used it
<RoAkSoAx> they are good
<RoAkSoAx> if u planning to use AA let me know and maybe we can go together i also told itnet7 if he gets sponsored
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: cool, that's kind of what I was hoping
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<chaynie> reya276: Morning
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know of a cool open source java program.  A coworker wants to contribute to one.
<maxolasersquad> I'm thinking Android apps are probably the best way for Java developers to contribute to open source.
<reya276> iostat is pretty cool
<tiemonster> java != cool
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I know, it is just what he is vested in.
<tiemonster> sad soul
<tiemonster> there's Jenkins
<reya276> Java = Cool!
<maxolasersquad> He's a career-oriented programmer.  Java is a good language if you want to be marketable.
<reya276> .NET, C# !=Cool!
<maxolasersquad> I actually don't dislike java, just java applications.
<maxolasersquad> ;)
<reya276> Anything that stifles innovation towards open standards and FREE community is not cool
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Anything that runs slowly and consumes an inordinate amount of resources is not cool.
<reya276> no man Java has made strides when it comes to that when was the last time you've used it
<tiemonster> 20 seconds ago
<reya276> the Hardware and tech today is more than capable of running any Java application smoothly and fast if you know what your doing. The thing is Java when it was designed and conceived was way ahead of the Hardware hence why it was slow. Also there were tons of adjustments which needed to be made which have made it to what it is today
<tiemonster> it sucked up RAM like nobody's business
<reya276> dude what ever it is your doing, something must be wrong with it
<tiemonster> java promotes over-verbosity and over-engineering
<tiemonster> it's Tomcat. there's a lot wrong with it.
<tiemonster> 100s startup time is not acceptable
<tiemonster> there's not another application server on the planet that takes that long
<tiemonster> well, at least that I've used
<reya276> yeah I don't use Tomcat, Apache works great for what we need
<tiemonster> for java?
<reya276> we use CF which is Java Base 100%
<reya276> and JSP which is also Java Base 100%
<reya276> al CF/JSP is a bunch of tags and functions based on Java
<reya276> *all
<reya276> it could also be a configuration issue with the server have you guys looked in to that
<reya276> the CF server can process JSP tags/Languge/Pages you know that, so if you are using JSP you could use CF/Apache to output your JSP pages
<reya276> it takes a bit of configuration but it can be done
<maxolasersquad> reya276: The idea that I'm using these Java applications wrong is silly.  I'm not argueing the details.  It just remains that when an application is written in Java it has a tendancy to use more resources and run slower than their counterparts written in other languages.  Java also integrates with its host OS very poorly.
<reya276> huh, I never stated that you were using it wrong I stated that maybe there could be a misconfiguration with the server, never said anything about you using it wrong or anyone. I simply gave you an alternative to using Tomcat if you are using JSP pages.
<reya276> Well in our case it does not appear to be so. I'm sorry that you guys are having those kind of issues
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I'm referring to thick client apps.
<reya276> you mean thin client
<maxolasersquad> The Java application I use most is SQL Developer.
<reya276> again like I said it depends what it is your doing
<maxolasersquad> Technically, it works in a client/server relationship, but its not the server end that I have a problem with.
<maxolasersquad> I'm using the application as intended.  Connecting dbs, modifying and viewing db objects.
<reya276> but you were complaining about Tomcat, oh wait that was Tiemonster right
<maxolasersquad> But its not just SQL Developer, it is most every Java application I have ever used.
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Correct.
<reya276> oh what DB are you using
<maxolasersquad> Calibre does seem to be an exception to the rule.
<maxolasersquad> Oracle
<reya276> oh I c
<reya276> see I'm using MYSQL so the MYSQL workbench/Designer works extremely fast and great. Now I'm not sure if that is Java based or not
<reya276> see I'm think when he made a reference to tomcat that it was about Java apps that were web based
<reya276> Desktop that is not my realm as I have Zero clue
<reya276> Not affraid to admit it
<maxolasersquad> I'm just speaking from a very general user-based perspective.  In general the Java desktop apps I've used have been memory intensive and slow.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: that's mostly because java apps don't use the same system libs all your other apps do, they have to load their own
<mhall119> there have been java-based desktop systems where all the JVM stuff stayed resident in memory, and running a new java app didn't require much extra memory
<mhall119> but when you run a java app in it's own JVM, you're essentually running a virtualized guest OS for that one app
<mhall119> albeit a very light-weight guest OS
<maxolasersquad> Does anyone else see Python errors when I am replied to?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: If one java app is running with IcedTea, then do all other apps running with IcedTea share the JVM?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: no, though they will probably share the memory space used by the jvm files
<chaynie> maxolasersquad: Didn't see the post, resend please?
<mhall119> but each will have it's own internal memory space which will be different
<chaynie> maxolasersquad: err, what?
<itnet7_> mhall119: Hey there!
<mhall119> hey itnet7_ 
<itnet7_> I finally got sort of caught up with the Log, Between Birthdays and Working off-site.
<maxolasersquad> Could someone do me a favor and respond back with my name?
<MichelleQ> maxolasersquad: howdy
<maxolasersquad> MichelleQ: Woot, works.  Thanks.
<MichelleQ> No problme!
<maxolasersquad> An extension I have installed was causing Python errors each time someone responded to me.
<MichelleQ> I've apparently developed an accent when I type. 
<reya276> maxolasersquad, I you see What I have done because I have experience slow application when using OpenJDK is that instead I use the Sun JRE plugin and JVM and then the apps tend to perform normally. so maybe that could be the case
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I just recently switched to OpenJDK.  The two share 95%+ of the codebase.
<reya276> but for some reason somethings on the web don't seem to recognize OpenJDK or its JRE like they do Sun's
<reya276> my daughter uses this app called reading plus and it only started working until she switched it to the Sun JRE
<reya276> so it is weird but most web based thing and even desktop apps only seem to work well when its Sun's JVM or JRE which like you said is crazy but its what I have experienced
<maxolasersquad> reya276: There are some libraries that Sun could not open source because of IP owned by others.  IcedTea is simply those bits rewritten under an open license.  The way I understand it, if there is an issue, then it is in those bits.
<maxolasersquad> mhall119 probably knows more about it than me.
<maxolasersquad> Oh, and the Sun java compiler is proprietary, so IcedTea include an open source compiler.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: when Sun created OpenJDK, it was to be the codebase for Java 7
<mhall119> IcedTea is, iirc, a backport of that code to be Java 6 compatible
<mhall119> some bits of openjdk were re-written by Sun to get around IP problems, other bits were ported from GNU Classpath for IcedTea
<mhall119> it got kind of messy
<mhall119> also the Sun JRE shipped with a bunch of com.sun.* packages that I don't think are in OpenJDK/IcedTea
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Isn't OpenJDK ran against the same unit tests as the Sun proprietary java?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I'm not sure, I don't know of it ever passed java certification to be honest
<maxolasersquad> I thought that someone said it was certified with Sun to be 100% compatible.
<maxolasersquad> Which is why Canonical felt confident with dropping it from 10.10.
<mhall119> I think Canonical dropped it from Ubuntu because Debian dropped it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-18
<mhall119> Next team meeting is going to be March 22nd, add any agenda items you want here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/52/detail/
<ShawnR> am i just missing the point? should i not be able to create a raid with mdadm by using UUIDs?
<ShawnR> wouldn't that maintain the raid integrity if i move things around (add a drive or move a cable) and it gets assigned a different /dev/sd letter?
<Epidemic> can I add an agenda item about discussing how awesome I am? :D
<mhall119> Epidemic: only if you're going to be around to actually discuss it
<mhall119> but be prepared to backup your assertions ;)
<Epidemic> ;)
<Epidemic> need a meeting in the west palm area but have no idea where it could be hosted
<Epidemic> s/meeting/jam
<mhall119> it can be a coffee shop somewhere
<mhall119> or panera
<mhall119> even a mcdonalds if you want
<Epidemic> i've enver even been to one honestly... a "jam" that is... not panera :P
<mhall119> there's not much to a jam, it's just getting 2 or more people together to work on a common task
<Epidemic> which is?
<mhall119> one of the easiest ones is testing the development release of Ubuntu
<mhall119> download the ISO and burn it to CD or a USB thumb drive, then either run it live of (preferably) install it on some hardware, if you find a bug report it
<mhall119> if you're bi-lingual, you can also do translations of apps in launchpad.net
<mhall119> and of course, writing documentation for any app is always a good was to contribute
<Epidemic> I don't know how you guys do it, I barely have enough time just to boot my ubuntu box lol
<mhall119> we keep ours booted ;(
<mhall119> ;)
<Epidemic> saving for a wedding... don't have the money for that
<mhall119> you don't have the money to keep your computer booted??
<mhall119> you can always suspend instead of shutting down
<Epidemic> not for the electricity
<mhall119> do you have a laptop or desktop?
<Epidemic> desktop
<mhall119> hmmm....
<mhall119> well if you're shutting it down anyway, Ubuntu boots pretty fast these days
<Epidemic> honestly, i'm on the computer all day long, so wehn I get home, the only time i'm on the computer is gaming
<Epidemic> actually, it's pretty sweet how fast the 10.10 boots
<jck77> good morning and happy Friday
<maxolasersquad> jck77: Good Friday and happy morning.
<jck77> its 5:30 yet? damn what a boring Friday!! cant wait to go home
<ejv> almost
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-12
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Harpy Bifday.
<maxolasersquad> Oooks
<maxolasersquad> Wrong terminal
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> thanks maxolasersquad :)
<itnet7> mhall119: was legoland really crowded?
<mhall119> itnet7: yeah, there were a dozen schools having field trips there
<mhall119> it got better after lunch, many of them had left by then
<itnet7> Bree's b-day is on Fri., not sure what we're going to do yet
<mhall119> there's a few rollercoasters, but I don't know how much there would interest her
<itnet7> Did you guys get to build things too, or is it not really like that?
<mhall119> not like that
<mhall119> it's like the magic kingdom with legos
<itnet7> Ah!
<mhall119> rides, some carnival games, expensive food
<itnet7> Gotcha!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-14
<govatent> guys. i found the most amazing distro ever. based on kubuntu. the url gives it away. http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<DarKnight2012> I'm building a package that requires Bullet as an dependence
<DarKnight2012> I've installed Bullet using this http://code.google.com/p/bullet/downloads/detail?name=bullet-2.79-rev2440.tgz&can=2&q=
<DarKnight2012> but still got error "Could not find Bullet"
<DarKnight2012> here's the error: http://pastebin.com/8U8WzuVW
<DarKnight2012> Here is the cmake file: http://pastebin.com/SWf6ckPM
<DarKnight2012> can some one please suggest me how to fix the problem?
<DammitJim> what do you guys like to use to share documents in a corporate environment?
<svwilliams> DammitJim, google docs
<svwilliams> well we're not corporate we're educational
<DammitJim> understood
<DammitJim> using google docs is probably easier than setting up our own wiki website
<svwilliams> we have those because we use fusionforge for storing our projects but they are not as easy to use so people resort to google docs for quick shares
<svwilliams> stuff that is saved for eternity often gets translated into the wiki
<DammitJim> oh man, I just noticed that Google Docs limits you to 1GB
<DammitJim> I didn't know that
<maxolasersquad> One advantage of document sharing over Google Docs is that versioning is handled much better than storing Word docs in a centralized environment.
<maxolasersquad> Also, people own the data they put in.  If someone makes a change it can be tracked down to the person who did it.
<DammitJim> maxolasersquad, what document sharing are you refering to?
<maxolasersquad> Sharing office docs with Google Docs.
<DammitJim> oh... over like through, but not versus
<DammitJim> ol
<DammitJim> lol
<maxolasersquad> Oh, yes.
<maxolasersquad> Gnome3 has some pretty exciting Google Docs integration through gnome-docs.
<maxolasersquad> http://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Documents
<DammitJim> is ubuntu on a galaxy tab running natively or through chroot?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Are you referring to the demo Canonical did?
<DammitJim> yeah
<maxolasersquad> chroot
<maxolasersquad> That's how they are able to have both Android and Ubuntu running at the same time.
<DammitJim> oh ok, thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-15
<KillahHerb> Hi guys
<locodir-user> Hi anyone here?
<locodir-user> I am in Punta Gorda, Florida and am here to see if it is possible to get a boot loader CD locally?
<maxolasersquad> locodir-user: There are people in your area here.
<maxolasersquad> They just might not be actively viewing at this moment.
<locodir-user> ty
<locodir-user> Any suggestions on my 2nd ever linux install? im a newbie but its soo easy!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-16
<dorgan> ok so all of a sudden our outgoing bandwidth on our server has climbed significantly like serving 215GB a month to serving 7,688.81 GB since March 11
<dorgan> i've run a chkrootkit and that dint turn up any results
<dorgan> so does anyone know if there is a way i can start tracking this down?
<dorgan> ok is there any way to tell what type of outgoing traffic is happening on your servers?
<dorgan> anyone?
<danstoner> dorgan: netstat wouldn't be the worst place to start
<danstoner> apache logs?  what other services are you running?
<danstoner> This command will tell you who is connected currently and what port they connected on:
<danstoner> netstat -n | grep ESTABLISHED
<danstoner> Where "who" equals the IP address.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-18
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-03-14
<DammitJim> is there something special I need to do on an ubuntu server so that when doing an nslookup, it doesn't require to specify the domain root name (i.e. mynetwork.com)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-11
<mhall119> hello?
<mhall119> anybody around for a meeting?
<Michelle_> Hey y'all
<mhall119> bauric1: balloons Bryanstein DammitJim danstoner ejv keen maxh munz Nothing_Much roaksoax_ ShawnR zoopster zoose meeting time
<Michelle_> meeting time, woo hoo!
 * mhall119 waits to see who's paying attention
<mhall119> anybody? anybody? Bueller?
<Michelle_> Motion carries?
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: what's going on?
<Nothing_Much> do I need a webcam or something?!
<balloons> yummu
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: no, just IRC
<balloons> late dinner for me :-)
<mhall119> hey balloons 
<mhall119> alright, I'll go ahead and kick this off, but we'll probably end up takingit all to the mailinglist 
<mhall119> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 11 00:24:33 2014 UTC.  The chair is mhall119. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mhall119> #chair mhall119
<meetingology> Current chairs: mhall119
<Michelle_> oh, I should pay attention.
<mhall119> #topic Ubuntu 14.04 Release Party
<mhall119> so we're just over a month away from the release of Ubuntu 14.04 \o/
<mhall119> we haven't had a release party in years
<Nothing_Much> woo!
<Michelle_> ::cough:: and Qimo ::cough::
<mhall119> it's time to fix that
<mhall119> we were thinking about finding a space in Orlando to host a proper, team-wide party
<Nothing_Much> Orlando sounds nice
<Michelle_> I'd like to try and get a rough estimate of how many we might actually have show up for a party
<Michelle_> supposing we host in orlando somewhere.
<Michelle_> release day is April 17th, and so I'm looking at a release party either April 19th, or the 26th
<Nothing_Much> This is gonna be a fairly big release, so I'm enthusiastic
<mhall119> I'm going to bring my Nexus 4 and 2012 Nexus 7 with Ubuntu on both if people want to try them out first-hand
<Nothing_Much> I think maybe the 26th would be good (for me at least, unsure about anybody else)
<Michelle_> we're also hoping to debut at least a beta of Qimo 3.0, as well. 
<mhall119> that too
<Michelle_> I'm also inclined to go with the 26th, out of personal preference.
<balloons> I would show up, provided it's not further away than Orlando, should be easy. I'll note I would rather see it in a smaller city on the coast, but I'm not an Orlando fan, so :-)
<mhall119> #subtopic Qimo 3.0 is going to happen, based on Ubuntu 14.04
<mhall119> balloons: I'm not either, but it's a pretty central place
<balloons> yes, can't argue much with that
<mhall119> Tampa is further for itnet7
<mhall119> I'm not sure it makes a difference to the Miami guys
<balloons> I mean like jupiter fl or melbourne or something
<mhall119> that's quite a bit further for you though isn't it?
<balloons> which is technically farther for me yes
<mhall119> and you'd have to go through Orlando to get there
<balloons> I can avoid it :-) but anyways
<Michelle_> balloons: maybe we can move things around the state for the next party. 
<balloons> 19th or 26th I think works.. let me verify
<mhall119> balloons: would the Kissimmee area be easier for you?
<Michelle_> mhall119: I was leaning more Kissimmee-area than DT Orlando. 
<Michelle_> probably going to be easier to find hosting space.
 * mhall119 would prefer that
<balloons> as far as easier? Probably Deland is the easiest suburb of Orlando for me
<balloons> everything else is probably the same.. I would be coming from the NW
<balloons> the host however gets to decide :-) One of the nice things about coordinating
<Michelle_> Deland might be a reasonable option too.  I'll look around and see what I can find - considering the time crunch.
<Nothing_Much> oh goodness, Kissimmee is an hour away from Deltona
<Michelle_> Nothing_Much: Doable, or no?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: yeah, but only like 30 miles :)
<mhall119> it's going through Orlando in I4 that takes so long
<Nothing_Much> not where I'm from, to kissimmee is 53.9 miles
<Nothing_Much> away
<mhall119> ok, we'll start looking for venue options
<mhall119> and email the team with what we find
<Michelle_> I'll send out some options when I have some on hand.
<Nothing_Much> so not very doable for me if it takes an hour for that
<Nothing_Much> an hour to get there*
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: but east-side of Orlando would be do-able for you?
<mhall119> Deland area?
<Michelle_> Can we get a poll set up, mhall119 ?
<Michelle_> survey monkey or something?
<mhall119> yeah, as long as people respond quickly
<Michelle_> Can you make that a todo?
<mhall119> sure, what cities do we want on there?
<Nothing_Much> Deland would be best for me, takes me about 15-20 min to get there
<Nothing_Much> but orlando would be good too, looks like 36 minutes
<Michelle_> I'll focus on the Deland/east Orlando area, and see what I can come up with.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> any other questions/suggestions on release party?
<Michelle_> wish govatent was here tonight. 
<mhall119> me too, and itnet7
<mhall119> but I'll email the list so they see
<Michelle_> OK, so watch your mailing list, folks. 
<mhall119> aside from me bringing a phone and tablet running Ubuntu, anything we should plan on *doing* during the event?
<Michelle_> eat?
<Michelle_> priorities, you know
<balloons> eat is a given of course :-)
<balloons> depends if folks want something like informal talks? or perhaps games are more fun?
<Michelle_> heh, game night.  ;) 
<mhall119> do we want a venue where we can buy food, or one where we can bring in pizzas or something?
<Michelle_> mhall119: depends on what I can get for community funding.  I'd rather bring in, if possible.
<Michelle_> Puts less stress on budgets for folks.
<Michelle_> The other alternative would be to have people meet in Orlando and carpool into our house, mhall119, and host here.
<mhall119> ok, I'm going to setup an event without a venue for now, so we cna see how many people want to attend
<balloons> panera lets you book private rooms for free I believe, could be an option. Not sure what other types of places you were thinking
<Michelle_> balloons: yeah, they're on my list to look at.  
<Michelle_> ok, mhall119, let's start with this, and go from there.
<mhall119> alright, here's the event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2737-ubuntu-1404-release-party/
<Nothing_Much> what game?
<Nothing_Much> o.o
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: something child-friendly, I have a fun card game though
<mhall119> balloons: I've got that "We didn't play test this at all" game that popey had at our sprint
<Nothing_Much> oh I thought you meant a sorta cross platform game
<Nothing_Much> because I have the perfect one
<Nothing_Much> which is really good for LAN games
<Michelle_> which one, Nothing_Much ?
<Nothing_Much> Bitfighter, cross platform and Linux friendly
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: getting a working LAN at a venue might be too difficult
<Nothing_Much> and child friendly
<Nothing_Much> oh okay
<Michelle_> If I can swing it, I wouldn't be opposed, but it'll depend on getting a LAN.
<balloons> mhall119, that could be quite fun. I have some german style board games, and some more interesting stuff as well. I think I'd rather keep it light, cards games, etc
<Nothing_Much> ohh, physical games was what you were talking about
<Nothing_Much> my bad
<mhall119> yeah, there's not even a guarantee we'll have power outlets, depending on the venue
<Michelle_> mhall119: I can get "We didn't play test this either" to go with it, too.
<mhall119> ok, I'll email the list with the location options and the link to the event page
<Nothing_Much> don't libraries have computers though?
<mhall119> if you guys can all register at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2737-ubuntu-1404-release-party/ so we can start getting an idea of how many people we need to accomodate
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: yeah, but what we cna do with them is going to be restricted
<mhall119> when we've had meetups at libraries before, we got a separate room without computers
<mhall119> you can invite/bring along people from outside the team too
<mhall119> anybody who might be interested in attending an Ubuntu release party
<balloons> I don't have a gaming capable laptop, plus it's nice to be off the pc :-)
<Nothing_Much> There's a portable release you can put on a USB drive on Windows and I *think* Linux as well
<Michelle_> Let's sort that out when we get some sort of idea of venue, and go from there.  :) 
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: How do I say that I'm attending?
<Nothing_Much> Michelle_: sure
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: there should be a "Register" button on the right side of the page
<Nothing_Much> ah I see it
<mhall119> ok, anything more on the topic of release parties?
<Nothing_Much> enthusiasm!
<mhall119> +1 :)
<mhall119> #topic App Developer Schools
<mhall119> so we at Canonical have been working hard to build up our app development platform
<mhall119> part of that is teaching how to write apps for Ubuntu phone and desktop
<mhall119> we've created a "course" that can be taught either in person or online, and if anybody on the team is interested I'd be happy to lead one for us
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2677/ has information about what it is
<mhall119> since it can be done online, I can do it anytime people are available, we don't need a physical meetup
<mhall119> I might even be able to talk balloons into teaching how to write tests for apps :)
<Nothing_Much> whoa, cool
<Nothing_Much> though I'm not a developer so I can't really teach that kind of stuff
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: I would be the one teaching
<mhall119> if there is interest from anyone in the team in learning it
<Nothing_Much> oh!
<Nothing_Much> what kind of development stuff is it? does it work well for newbies wanting to program or do you have to have some sort of experience?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it should be newbie friendly
<mhall119> if it's not, our course material needs to be improved :)
<mhall119> part of this would be me test-driving the material before we get other loco teams to start using it
<Nothing_Much> is that during the party or a course during the summer?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: separate from the party
<mhall119> it would be a one-day thing, maybe a couple of hours at most
<Nothing_Much> ohh, okay so that means it's once per year or is that like a test run to see how well it catches on or something?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it can be anytime, as many times as people want
<balloons> I imagine we could run it again, but I'm guessing you want to do it once this cycle and see how it goes?
<mhall119> yeah, ultimately we want to get a lot of instructors all over the world working with this material
<mhall119> but for our team, specifically, I can run one as often as there's a desire for one
<Nothing_Much> I'm looking at the slideshow, looks like I need an Ubuntu Phone..
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: you don't necessarily, apps will run on the Ubuntu desktop, and we have a phone emulator too
<Nothing_Much> oh right
<Nothing_Much> duh
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> so the goal is to get schools to pick this up?
<mhall119> no, just local enthusiasts
<Nothing_Much> ohh, sorry about the confusion
<mhall119> it's okay
<mhall119> we can discuss this more on the mailing list
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: you should join this team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-florida
<mhall119> that way you get those emails
<mhall119> #action mhall119 to email the team list about the release party and app dev schools
<meetingology> ACTION: mhall119 to email the team list about the release party and app dev schools
<mhall119> #topic open mic
<mhall119> anything else anybody would like to talk about in this meeting?
<Michelle_> let's go ahead and get the next meeting scheduled.
<mhall119> oh, good idea
<mhall119> April 7th is the first monday on April
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/757/detail/
<Michelle_> let's plan on that first monday, with a repeat meeting if necessary before the party.
<mhall119> remember, anybody can add agenda items to the meeting schedule, you just have to log in and you'll see the "Add Agenda Item" button
<Michelle_> Alright, that's all on my list mhall119 
<balloons> I'm excited about the release party, should be fun
<mhall119> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 11 01:14:05 2014 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-fl/2014/ubuntu-us-fl.2014-03-11-00.24.moin.txt
<mhall119> balloons: indeed, we haven't had a meetup in a long time
<Michelle_> woo!
<balloons> night everyone
<Nothing_Much> good night!
<Nothing_Much> I'm hoping I can make it
<Nothing_Much> so first we need to figure out where the party's gonna be hosted right?
<Michelle_> Yep, I'll email the mailing list, so make sure you're signed up for that.
<Nothing_Much> I need to figure out how mailing lists work..
<Nothing_Much> But I logged in
<Nothing_Much> to the launchpad thing
<Michelle_> mhall119: can you help Nothing_Much get signed up?
<Michelle_> <--ignoramus here.
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: if you join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-florida it should add you to the mailing list automatically
<Nothing_Much> I joined that
<Nothing_Much> okay so basically I just get messages from those?
<Nothing_Much> how do I send messages?
<Nothing_Much> through the email?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: ah, my mistake, it's not via launchpad it's https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-fl
<mhall119> you can subscribe to the mailing list there
<Nothing_Much> oh okay
<Michelle_> Alright, I'm out, yo.  Everyone have a good night, and I'll touch base with everyone once we've got party details a little closer to hammered out.  
<Michelle_> And if you don't already, go ahead and like the team's Facebook page, too, as I keep it updated as best I can.  https://www.facebook.com/ubuntuflorida
<itnet7> mhall119: hey there!
 * balloons waves to itnet7 
<itnet7> Hey balloons ! How are you?
<balloons> cleaning the house atm, just dropped by the pc to check something and saw your arrival :-)
<itnet7> sweet
<balloons> anyways, I hope you can come to the release party, it would be nice to see you again
<itnet7> I am for sure going to do my best to be there
<balloons> excellent, with that, back to cleaning for me
<itnet7> Take care!
<itnet7> Well I'll be back later 
<DammitJim> man, next time I should put my irc on bbl
<DammitJim> looks like there was a productive meeting last night
<DammitJim> what does one call a server that sits between production and test
<DammitJim> its purpose is to hold files that are moved from one environment to it and then fetched by the other
<DammitJim> I guess it's like a staging server
<DammitJim> Acheron
<mhall119> DammitJim: staging is what I usually call it
<mhall119> or "production-like environment"
<DammitJim> I ended up calling it Charon
<DammitJim> I was just informed that this server won't hold any files, but will be the one moving stuff from one machine to another
<DammitJim> Charon was the guy that took people from one side to the other of the river in the underworld :D
<mhall119> heh, I like it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-12
<DammitJim> what would be the best way to grab files from a windows server to place them on another windows server?
<DammitJim> having samba mounts for both servers?
<DammitJim> how do I keep credentials secure for automount of windows shares (samba)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-13
<Nothing_Much> So many hippies in an Ubuntu channel -.-
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-14
<Nothing_Much> Anybody here know how to report a bug that doesn't involve a crash?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-09
<ahoneybun> KeithIMyers__: 
<AndChat|675444> mhall119: so what's going on with the release party
<AndChat|675444> This is ahoneybun
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-10
<AndChat|675444> Bryanstein: hey
<MarkDude> mhall119, you ever see this ? https://plus.google.com/u/2/photos/+MarkTerranova/albums/6124705734745167201
<MarkDude> That time Bryanstein beat me at OSCON
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-12
<mushir> MV files crash VLC and totem but smplayer works fine please help
<C13L0> mhall119: Bryanstein hey :D We have our site up and running for FLDC and accepting sessions. Any of you guys up to doing a session?
<C13L0> https://www.fldrupal.camp/sessions
 * mhall119 hasn't touched drupal in years
<C13L0> It absolutely does NOT have to be drupal :D
<C13L0> we are expanding out. Hense the reason we wanted to combine with fossetcon but we were not able to make it happen this year due to timing
<C13L0> We have a track called Sessions Off the "Drupal Island"
<C13L0> And most of use ubuntu or some flavor of linux :D
<C13L0> us*
<mhall119> ok, let me think about what I can talk about
<C13L0> mhall119++
<C13L0> awesome!
<mhall119> C13L0: is the audience more server/devops oriented than desktop/mobile?
<balloons> mhall119, you can admit your unabashed love for drupal. No judgement here
<C13L0> sorry i had to run my daughter to work mhall119
<C13L0> Let me ask. I really think there is a huge mix
<C13L0> mhall119: here is reply/additional question
<C13L0> 13:16 ultimike: C13L0: Hard to say. I think server/devops is a safe bet. By desktop/mobile does he mean desktop/mobile app development or front end development?
<mhall119> C13L0: a little of both, but thanks for the update
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-14
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can you add the Vero Beach release party event to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<mhall119> you can link to the meetup.com page for RSVPs
<ahoneybun> does the LoCo need a location? We have not picked one yet mhall119 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-15
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not strictly, no
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-18
<GTswagger> The call for speakers for the SouthEast LinuxFest ends soon.  So if you want to speak about your FOSS'y passions to a building full of Linux geeks in Charlotte, NC in June, get that submission in!  http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/?page_id=18
 * GTswagger pokes mhall119 and runs away quickly
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-20
<ahoneybun> balloons, what was with that invite to testcase admins?
<ahoneybun> I'm like 2 months late
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-13
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> Thx for ur help. I was unable to make it work. I'll try it again another day.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/integrate-nextcloud-onlyoffice
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - you use Samsung SmartThings correct?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Why?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> i found a nasty exploit in it that would allow me to... just kidding. I am thinking of getting one
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It's a good system.  Works with Google home.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You can assign rooms to groups of lights or items and say "turn on lights I need to take out the trash" or "turn off all the things"
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> "turn on trash lights" is the one I use.  I made a room called trash.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It takes a bit to set up smart things.  But once that's done, it's automatic.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> The (dumb) timer switch that I have controlling the lights in front of the house needs to be replaced - it is 15 years old so I figured I may as well replace it with something more modern
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  Get a smartthings, and a zwave or zigbee switch.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You can set an automation to automatically turn it off after it's been turned on.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Or you can make it respond to presence of your phone or a motion sensor.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> The smartthings app itself is a presence sensor for your hub.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Hey, you can also use it with a raspberry pi to create your own theme song when you get home!
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I saw what you did with your Pi
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Or a tablet.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> There's an Android app that acts as an announcer.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> What is that Google IMS thing?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I have a feeling that it will be what introduces RCS to Android
<floridagram1> <KMyers> https://usnews.today/2017/03/13/house-gop-members-launch-an-unprecedented-plan-to-replace-daylight-savings-time/
<maxolasersquad> That's a gop bill I could stand by.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> did you read it?
<maxolasersquad> Im getting my oio changed. Ill read it whenI get back in the office.
<maxolasersquad> oil changed
<floridagram1> <KMyers> TrumpTime is expected to work like this – … Twice a year we will all need to move our clocks forward or backwards by 1 hour. These changes will take place in March and November of each even numbered calendar years. On odd calendar years, we would be expected to follow the same procedure except move our clocks by 60 minutes instead of an hour. It is really that simple.
<maxolasersquad> perfect. Should aleviate uuuall problems everywhere.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler -http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/03/13/google-carrier-services-moves-play-store-absolutely-nothing-now/
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers new article idea: After massive success with Seamless Updates, Google has rolled out a new project: Senseless Updates. These updates focus solely on ensuring the changelog rotation meets stringent criteria and may include actual code changes including changing the display font of the Android Version in the settings menu, to recompiling the kernel to change the date.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Ok... that made my head sppin
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Senseless Updates.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> all manner of senseless updates may be included in this.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> March Security Update is available.
<maxolasersquad> "Changes in this release: Added new entry in the changelog to document this release."
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Exactly!
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Changes in this release: Built up release hype
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Changes in this release: Updated version information
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Changes in this release: Added a service which returns null
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Changes in this release: We now wish you a merry christmas at start of logcat just in case it is christmas when you view it.
<maxolasersquad> Changes in this release: Introduced a bug that causes the application to update with no new features or enhancements.
<sintre> that's a winner
<sintre> :)
<floridagram1> <AbMind> Hacks
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Holy crap @AbMind
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> He lives
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers found my issue with texting
<floridagram1> <KMyers> What?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I looked at Digit and all my text were going to that and now my phone
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> *not
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> https://support.t-mobile.com/thread/135962?start=0&tstart=0
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> yepp
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-14
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/gWVLZ13izBh
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I think I fixed the Nintendo Switch JoyCon Grips
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Still need to do some tweaking
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nicerr
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/03/nintendo-switch-ships-with-unpatched-6-month-old-webkit-vulnerabilities/
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Usnews.today is showing up in my Google Now feed.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Looks like there is a problem in the meta.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Happy Pi Day!!!!!
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-15
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - You may want to read this. It is an attack vector I have not considered. I wonder how many other devices may feature a debugging port on the headphone jack - https://alephsecurity.com/2017/03/08/nexus9-fiq-debugger/
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - FYI http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/03/15/google-sending-android-7-0-ota-update-nexus-6-phones-running-7-1-1/
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I was never on 7.1.1
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers damn lol
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Thanks @KMyers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-16
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> http://blog.checkpoint.com/2017/03/15/check-point-discloses-vulnerability-whatsapp-telegram/
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Still no update...
<floridagram1> <KMyers> For the Nexus 6 or Watch?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Watch
<floridagram1> <KMyers> It is coming, It normally happens in waves.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-17
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> SuperCon tickets are on sale
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> April 14-16
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> That's when it is this year?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yeo
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Not according to it's website
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> http://floridasupercon.com/
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> http://nextradioapp.com
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze mm they said it was in Miami
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> That link says Ft. Lauderdale
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Mm not sure Facebook said something different
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Link Facebook page pls
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> https://m.facebook.com/pg/floridasupercon/about/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=1
<floridagram1> <KMyers> It is always in July
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Nevermind, I found it, the Facebook page confirms what the website says, @ahoneybun, keep in mind there is more than one event named supercon
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> BTW, I can't make it tomorrow, my knee needs a lot of rest
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, the words exploratory surgery were said at the last appointment
<floridagram1> <KMyers> That sucks but you need to take care of yourself
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> So that might be a thing soon, as well
<floridagram1> <KMyers> My mom had that done on her knee back in the 90's. Fortunately it has become a lot more invasive these days
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> How long did it take her to start walking normally again?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> A few years but not due to the surgery but the root cause. She had a nasty slip and fall injury in a grocery store
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> So similar to my incident
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Her kneecap was badly damaged and her medial and lateral meniscus were essentially destroyed
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Lovely
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> BTW, I finished watching both seasons of sword art online last night
<floridagram1> <KMyers> The issue was made worse by the fact that her first doctor screed things up causing a 2nd doctor to have to go back and undo the damage
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Season 1 was best but it is a great show
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> The last episode had me in tears, man
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> There is more then the one where is a fairy.... Sword Art Online II
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Sword_Art_Online_II_episodes
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, I watched that one and finished it last night, the episode yuuki dies had me blubbering like a baby
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Especially the scene at the tree
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> @ have you seen this before? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asura_(2012_film)
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-18
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Getting ready to head to the coffee house
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Don't take Oakland Park Boulevard get off on Sunrise
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I wish I knew that about 15 minutes ago.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-19
<floridagram1> <KMyers> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article139364838.html
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> fish shell … https://fishshell.com/
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Finally, a command … line shell for the 90s
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> Seems kinda fishy.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/03/19/deal-alert-colors-lg-watch-style-179-70-100-off-best-buy/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler any reason why a ubuntu server can't hit github?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24209131/
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Can you nslookup, ping and curl the github?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Those test DNS, network, and communication.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Funny thing was I used git clone just fine
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nslookup and ping work
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Those logs say you can't find a specific revision
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> the developer asked if I had a firewall on it
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> maybe  a port was closed
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You only gave partial logs.  They aren't enough to tell anything.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> mm alright
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You need to make logs from the command to the finish.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-11
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wish I could get one near me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Great... Now I want one
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Wat. None of my stuff is loading. Which one is causing all of the wanting?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr The hacked furby! The very last video
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So anyone have experience with personal websites?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like I'm putting together my own as I've mentioned, and I'm not actually sure the blog format is right for me
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was going to stuff my notes and small how-to's in a wiki so that part I'm sure I want
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My blog is only one part of my site
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There's more public facing content?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was thinking of tracking my studying there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My blog is https://kmyers.me/blog/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Isn't that still blog format?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is but https://KMyers.me is not
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hmm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm on the fence between WordPress and an old fashioned HTML/css page
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Static
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'd also be doing a skin for it either way
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi, Yes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi you might want to check WordPress and Drupal.  They should both work on a raspberry pi.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You should look at Apache server, and Google domains.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If I were to start a website now, I'd rethink and just host it on my NAS.  Because it's awesome and easy.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> But starting with an Apache standalone server, protecting with letsencrypt, and going from there should be the starting point.  You can use proxy/reverse proxy configurations to host specific ports at mounting points or subdomain.  I've become a wizard at it and I can share advice.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> And here's a standard website.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Once you can do a proxy and standard website, everything else is really simple.  Just host whatever, wherever, whenever and assign it a location/subdomain.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> By whatever, whenever, I mean you can play with some random web apps and see what suits you best.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler I was going to set up nginx inside of a freebsd jail with a pf firewall (considering nginx proxy to nginx server inside jail), I could definitely use analysis on that stack. I should have been more clear sorry, I meant, professionally, socially, I'm trying to figure out how to present the website and what to put on it, as I'm doing more self study in machine learning
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Professional or personal site?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you want seriously professional, you can use Plesk.  You can build and deploy websites in seconds.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> professional or both, I don't have enough content really to make it fully professional as I'm still in the learning phase, but I thought it might be a good idea to track my studies, research, and progress. I was going to use wikimedia to cite references, resources and post tutorials (not sure if this is better on a wiki or on a blog), and I just discovered docear has an online viewer
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.  Maybe you want a few sites?  Some subdomain..
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I could do a subdomain, I'll be putting it on digital ocean under http://aral.ai
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Instead of "putting up a site"..  grab a domain and play with it.  Try some web apps.  All of them transfer from text editors to website well.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> WordPress is bad for security. I recommend Drupal.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Also, take a look at jupyter.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My deep learning course is using jupyter :o
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's free, you can put up your own!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I disagree - Drupal has suffered from several flaws as well. As long as you harden your WordPress, it can be very secure
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I put one up for all of 3 days before I removed it.   I don't like Python enough.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, There are too many malware plugins for WordPress.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> People are finding out they had a plugin with malware for 5 years all the time
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was planning to jail and proxy the wordpress instance, put postgresql on another jail and connect to it via local loopback, and zfs lets you snapshot incrementally
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Snap install works too.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Are you working on freebsd?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> yes, I had to put my desktop/laptop usage of it on hold because there was no clear path to machine learning on it, but it still works really well as a server
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Docker would be my choice for installing.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have sipped the docker kool-aid lately
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> to install tensorflow with gpu support
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just docker installed guacamole and collabora office.   Both are notoriously difficult.  Both were a snap.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ohh thats handy
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A docker container..  not a snap.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am still torn with Docker but I guess I will eventually need to embrace it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They also have a NextCloud docker.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, embrace it @KMyers it makes it simple.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I am not one who normally likes Simple, I still like to build my stuff from source in many places
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I feel like docker is an excuse to reuse massive amounts of code and I had a bad feeling about it, but it works and it works well.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Same, but I spent 2 weeks on collabora before spending 2 hours with docker.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Another advantage of docker is uninstalling.  All the pieces are inside a neat container.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think the concept of snapping dockers together until you have a lego brick castle is a bit horrendous, but I like the idea of deploying a single docker-based build environment
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 1-2 dockers on a single purpose machine, sure I'll bite a little.. but 5-10 seems like we're just abusing the non-scarcity of computer resources at the cheap end, and causing a huge cost at the top end
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *scaling end
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Docker works just like snaps do, but you can build on them.  I have a MySQL docker, guacamole and collabora office docker.  While I snapped NextCloud.  NextCloud has it's own MySQL.  Guacamole uses the MySQL docker.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Does each container use its own kernel? Or do multiple containers use one main kernel?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just attach ports to a docker container and you can export services between each one.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They use your kernel in a jail.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will need to sit down with it soon, I keep trying to avoid it as I did not feel it was mature enough until lately. I understand how they work but I need to sit down and learn to manage them
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, I do this
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> https://caborym.duckdns.org/wiki/doku.php
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Hasn't been updated in years
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Guess I should renew my cert as well :0
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes, that would be a good idea
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi another thing.. try out everything but make sure to use basicauth to protect them.  Put nothing except a redirect on port 80. On port 443 request a username and password basic authentication before you even show the page.  That way only you, or someone who knows your password, can access the site. Unless you're absolutely sure of the software, basicauth all the way.  HSTS is just part for the course.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What would I do if it was to be a public facing website?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Make sure you trust the software.  I trust Apache, Jenkins, and a few other softwares.  But most of the shit I run, like guacamole and collabora, was not built for security.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It takes a small error to make a website do what you want instead of what it is supposed to to.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Try everything, but Password protect it.
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> I apologise in advance for what I am about to say
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Hey @ghbd0wn  - how did you get @Ivoriesablaze to pose for this photo?
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> ...
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> laugh while you can, sir
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> I could not help myself
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> BTW. There will be a cool giveaway at the next Ubuntu Meetup. A Google Home Mini
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> O nice
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> do you just want to call next saturday a meetup? or do you want it more in advance?
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I was going to keep it separate so we can focus on planning
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> gotcha
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-12
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, I need one
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> I don't need one, but it's never stopped me before
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers 3D print this chair for me please because I can't afford it but I don't see how I can live without it https://www.fully.com/hag-capisco-chair.html
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Um, it doesn't work that way
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> 800 dollars! That chair better come with a happy ending!!!
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Google 'Spring Cleaning' Calendar: Inbox, Allo, Google+, etc - 9to5Google … https://9to5google.com/2019/03/11/google-spring-cleaning-death-inbox-allo/
<floridagram-bot6> <SivaMachina> Based off the Gmail redesign. It looks like they intergrated inbox into it. At least the design
<floridagram-bot6> <SivaMachina> Not again... … https://youtu.be/bkhXSLmRbiE
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mellanox-m-a-nvidia-idUSKBN1QS197
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-13
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @AdamOutler will be proud of me - http://build.kmyers.me:8080/
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Tried logging in with hacker:hacker and it didn't work.
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> That would be a good thing
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Jenkins is a must-have.
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> I use it like a build system+Cron+ifttt button
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> And logging is awesome for scripts.
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> You guys kill me, I read the wiki page on Jenkins and still only have a vague idea of what it does. I was struggling this morning just getting decent logging from a simple bash script. Ha
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Try Jenkins.adamoutler.com
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> I may need to pick your brain on something when I finish setting things up on this server
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> I have Jenkins down to a tee. Let me know anything you need and I will get you an answer.
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> A word of advice, any time there's multiple steps, use a pipeline job.  If you can reuse a script or only want to do part of the script sometimes, or part can stand alone, make that a job.  Then pipeline the jobs together.
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers I had to
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> This has more fun than it has any business being
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> https://www.contextis.com/en/blog/dont-feed-them-after-midnight-reverse-engineering-the-furby-connect
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> https://github.com/ctxis/Furby
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi you're scaring me
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> Like really scaring me
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze Why
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> Reasons
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Because you are up at a normal time
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> hahaha
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> I've been up since 2am
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Or maybe 3
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Whoever designed the furby did a darn good job, I wish I could find the hardware design team or the original designers and give them a thumbs up. It follows a lot of my own thoughts on how you should design a digital character
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> As simple as it is, I feel like it's way more interactive than the cozmo toy
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> https://www.cnet.com/news/hp-recalls-more-laptops-for-fire-and-burn-hazards/
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers Welp, that crosses the hp off my list
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> huawei matebook is looking awful nice lately
<floridagram-bot6> <Abrerr> XPS13 converted me
<floridagram-bot6> <Abrerr> It's $$$ tho
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> I'm rocking my personal Galago Pro.
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> System 76?? How is that??
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> I really like it but I may be super BIAS
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Why?
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> I work for them.
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> O!!
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> No e
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Nice
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> Yep! Though right now theres a blizzard in Denver though lol.
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> I did look at the xps, it's a sexy machine but I had to continue looking
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> I think without the HP it's down to the matebook and the Asus zenbook
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> .. or the pixel
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Who told me they work for Trac phone the other day?
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> That would be Adam
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> @AdamOutler my GF just got called for an interview at Trac phone, you have any pull in the IT area?
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> I am not sure if he would. The custodial team does not normally work with IT, at least not at th companies I have worked for
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> @EZRA1964, What job?
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Linux sysadmin snd security
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Oh, I was just talking to those guys about 2 minutes ago
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> She was a sysadmin for TransUnion in Mexico for 10 years
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Awesome
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> I just left
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> She's the smarter one of the two of us
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> So, in I I like need some information
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Luke's girlfriend won't really have any pool
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Lol
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Yolanda Prieto
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Someone called her today about it
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> You got to give me more than that to put a good word in for someone I don't know
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Ok, what would you like sir
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Well, what does she do, what she specialize in?
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Search school
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Certifications
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Basically, I'm going to go talk to Valens tomorrow and I need stuff to talk about
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> I'm going to talk to him for other reasons, but your girlfriend could come up
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> ok
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Linux sysadmin, she has a masters in computer architecture and design from a very prestigious school in Havana. spent 10 years as a Linux sysadmin for Trans Union in Mexico as well as Supervisor at the same time. Dont think she has any certs. Currently working at (insert big company name here, i'll think of it in a minute) doing unix user management for central and south america.
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> some place in coral springs
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> they process credit card trasnactions
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> I am honestly going to have to update her resume tonight and put that position on it
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> First Data
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> !
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> @ahoneybun how's the storm? I'm in Argentina till Sunday
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> I think there is about 3-6 in of snow right now and really strong winds.
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> You got out at the right time lol.
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> It's the end of summer here. So hot and plenty of humidity.
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @govatent - make sure your flight has not been delayed as they are grounding several of the new Boeing planes
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> I was trying to find out.
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> I know my flight is a 767
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> But not sure the model and what the deal is with the Boeing situation
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> boeing 737 max 8 and 9
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> Thanks
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> Tmobile roaming is fairly slow so researching takes a bit
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> The problem, even if you are not on a flight that uses the 737 is that airlines will need to move around other flights in the fleet to make up for it. I have no idea on what sort of ripple it will have in the market
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> Oh yea!
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> Good point. Thanks for the heads up
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> Flight from atl to den is a 737
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> nice knowing you
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> @govatent your 2 week visit is almost up. we need to hang out again.
<floridagram-bot6> <govatent> Most definitely!
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @govatent, It won't be for long
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-14
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers You up for doing something tomorrow afternoon? I was thinking of swinging by for the printer and going to a coffee shop to do my day's courses
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Let me know when you are done and I will let you know. I have some meetings through the day
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Private Storage | Private & Secure Cloud Storage … https://privatestorage.io/
<maxolasersquad> If I wanted to get into Kubernetes what would be the best path? Should I start by learning Docker.
<maxolasersquad> I'm fairly confident with my Linux sysadmin skills. I've got a fair amount of experience with maintaining servers with Ansible, but need to take things to the next level.
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> I have been avoiding docker and am just starting to come around to it
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> I don't fully understand docker.  But I am learning.  Install some things.
<maxolasersquad> Im in charge of a
<maxolasersquad> all things it at !y job. We are a small company woth just one other programmer.
<maxolasersquad> But pur setuo is very complex with many web applicatopsn plus a big  data stack
<maxolasersquad> The less sysadmin work I can automate thr !ore time i can spend writing code.
<maxolasersquad> %s/less/more
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Did you have your fingers replaced with potatos?   You fat fingered things I can't even imagine fat fingering.
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers how do you feel about that donut place, I've been watching superior donuts and I'm craving donuts
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> good show by the way, recommend
<floridagram-bot6> <Abrerr> I was recently asked bagels or donuts in an interview. Loaded question?
<floridagram-bot6> <Abrerr> @RazPi, This doesn't look like a show about donuts :0
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @RazPi - Mojo?
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers Yes!
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> When?
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Sometime this afternoon, I have to transfer some work to my laptop but I'm using the remaining few hours of before noon to finish up today's courses, or at least take a big chunk out of it
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> It would need to be after 5, I have several meetings that I need to be a part of. But there is one small problem, Mojo's closes early. They only make one batch of doughnuts and close when they sell out
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> any other good donut shops in the area?
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Not sure
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> I'm also up for pizza, maybe I'll come down early if I finish work at home and I'll wait around at mojo if they're still open, if not I may find a coffee shop nearby
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Mod Pizza is not far from it
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> oooh sounds like a plan
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> I'll let you know where I'm at with work around 3pm
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Microsoft’s Pi Day sale takes $314 off of some Windows laptops and desktops - The Verge … https://www.theverge.com/good-deals/2019/3/14/18264183/microsofts-pi-day-sale-windows-laptops-desktops
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers why do you hate my wallet so
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> T_T
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> how much is the matebook or the zenbook aaaaaa
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @RazPi, I figured that saving you money is not hate
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> I see the xps 13 is 800
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> we need to go to a microsoft store
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> ... ;+;
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> So meet me at my house later and we can go to the one in Aventura Mall
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> The funny part is I can actually hear how you would say it in your voice
<floridagram-bot6> <AdamOutler> Pi r0x0rz my s0x0rz
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> You have problems
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> This is the best robot
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> It farts so much
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> On my way to mojo
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Mojo would be closed
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Really? Hilours said 6 :(
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> *hours
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> They close when they sell out, max of 6 PM
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Aw
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Just called they're still open
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Gonna try
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Might miss it but at least I'll be nearby
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Just a FYI, I need to be in 2 more meetings, next one starts in 10 minutes
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> No problem I'll study or work depending
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> @RazPi - did you want to meet closer to me and go to Aventura Mall? If not, shoot me your location information so I can track you down when I get ready to leave
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> (Location, lon: -80.168279, lat: 26.150434)
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @KMyers still open, if they still have a selection want anything?
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> I'll be there in 5 minutes
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> Sweet!
<floridagram-bot6> <SivaMachina> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid2-spa-bathurst?hmb_source=humble_home&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=mosaic_section_1_layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1?partner=AlaraShade
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-15
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> I'm about to make a smoothie
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> That's important info right there!
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Honestly I wish I could get in to kale. You don't know how many bags of salad mix I tossed out thinking it had gone bad, just to find out kale was supposed to smell that way
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> @EZRA1964 I recommend this, you barely taste the kale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLQ63y5aTpo
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> it does smell like a fresh cut lawn but it doesn't taste like one
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> I dont know about the smoothie, but I LOVE Rhonda Patrick!
<floridagram-bot6> <EZRA1964> Smart women are fricken HOT
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-16
<floridagram-bot6> <RazPi> I made it!
<floridagram-bot6> Siva Machina was added by: Siva Machina
<floridagram-bot6> <Siva Machina> For some reason my account on Telegram was deleted.
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Strange
<floridagram-bot6> <Siva Machina> Oh yeah I need a link or to be re added to the Disney group
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> i know, one sec
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> give me a few minutes, i'm in the middle of something
<floridagram-bot6> <Siva Machina> https://twitter.com/telegram/status/1106887253853380608
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, no worries, then
<floridagram-bot6> <KMyers> Wow. That sucks
<floridagram-bot6> <Ivoriesablaze> he's back
<floridagram-bot6> <SivaMachina> And I am back....I think
<floridagram-bot6> <ahoneybun> IRC to Telegram bot is going down for a bit.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-03-09
<xiaobao> hi
<xiaobao> Can i ask you a question
<xiaobao> do you know how to install davinci in pop! os?\
<xiaobao> I have installed davinci , but I can't open mp4 files
